# Ilustrisimo Seminars & Training



## John J (Jun 20, 2005)

The Secrets of Kalis Ilustrisimo SEMINAR in VA Beach! 

Experience the combat tested principles & strategies of the late GM Antonio Tatang Ilustrisimo with 1st Generation Senior Instructor Master Christopher Ricketts assisted by Guro John G. Jacobo. 

Come learn the Ilustrisimo trademark techniques of Estrella, Fraile, Ala Contra Serrada and Classico to name a few.       

Date: July 30-31
Time: 10am-3pm (w/ lunch break)
Cost: $75 /day - $100/both days 
Location: Filipino Fighting Arts Academy
                 5347 Lila Lane
                Suite 110
               Virginia Beach, VA 23464
For area accommodations contact: Guro Brian Triel
Tel: 757-424-7005

**********************************************************
Kalis Ilustrisimo & Stick-fighting Workshop in Phoenix, Arizona!

Featuring Guro John G. Jacobo of Bakbakan International.

The first half of this workshop will introduce some of the enganyos (feints) from the Ilustrisimo system.  Well executed and thought out set-ups resulting in the least counter ability. 

The second half will cover stick-fighting strategies & drills such as broken attacks, bridging and counterstriking. The session will end with optional stick-fighting.

What to bring? Training sword and/or sticks, goggles (required). NOTE: Helmet and gloves are required if you intend on sparring.      

Date: August 7, 2005
Time: 10am-3pm (w/lunch break)
Cost: $50
Location: The Martial Way Training Centre
                 1927 N. Gilbert Rd. #107
                 Mesa, Arizona
                85213 USA
                (Located Inside Desert Devils Sport Facility,
                SE Corner of Gilbert & McKellips Rd.)

Contact: George Bell
Tel: (480) 830-1870
E-mail: info@themartialway.com

or Guro John G. Jacobo at bakbakan@aol.com

**********************************************************
On going training in Kalis Ilustrisimo with Master Christopher Ricketts will be available during the month of July at Bakbakans WHQ in Lodi, NJ. Details will be posted on www.bakbakan.com as they become available.

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Jun 20, 2005)

Guro John Jacobo is a fantastic instructor, I highly recommend that anyone in those areas try to attend these seminars!


----------



## John J (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are some dates for NJ workshops:

Sunday, July 24, 2005 12:00 noon - 4:00 pm
Bakbakan Fighting Arts Workshop 
(Kali Ilustrisimo, Sagasa Kickboxing) 
Group Training Fee: $50.00 
(Bakbakan Members and Students - $30.00) 
Bakbakan WHQ, Lodi, New Jersey
95B Dell Glen Ave.
Lodi, NJ 07655 

Sunday, August 7, 2005 12:00 noon - 4:00 pm 
Bakbakan Fighting Arts Workshop 
(Kali Ilustrisimo, Sagasa Kickboxing) 
SAME AS ABOVE 

From July 21 - August 7, private lessons and personal training with Master Topher Ricketts are available by arrangement. 

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com


----------



## John J (Jul 22, 2005)

Just a friendly REMINDER on this weekend!


----------



## John J (Aug 4, 2005)

Just a friendly reminder for this weekend...

*AUGUST 7TH*

Ilustrisimo & Stick-fighting Workshop in Phoenix, Arizona!

Featuring Guro John G. Jacobo of Bakbakan International.

The first half of this workshop will cover single sword fundamentals and introduce some of the enganyos (feints) from the Ilustrisimo system. Well executed and thought out set-ups resulting in the least counter ability. 

The second half will cover stick-fighting strategies & drills such as broken attacks, bridging and counterstriking. The session will end with optional stick-fighting.

What to bring? Training sword and/or sticks, goggles (required). NOTE: Helmet and gloves are required if you intend on sparring. 

*Date: August 7, 2005
Time: 10am-3pm (w/lunch break)
Cost: $50
Location: The Martial Way Training Centre
1927 N. Gilbert Rd. #107
Mesa, Arizona
85213 USA
(Located Inside Desert Devils Sport Facility,
SE Corner of Gilbert & McKellips Rd.)*

Contact: George Bell
Tel: (480) 830-1870
E-mail: info@themartialway.com
or Guro John G. Jacobo at bakbakan@aol.com


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2005)

One week before I get out there! Aaargh! What bad luck!


----------

